# My Chinese hamster on her flying saucer



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Caught a rare glimpse of my Chinese ham, Victini on her flying saucer last night.

She never comes out, EVER! I was shocked because I had a friend over, and my boyfriend was playing zombie videogames.. she must have really needed a workout! 

Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRzOojeqxH0


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome little dude, he's cute!


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Aww! Look at her little feet go! :lol: so cute!


----------

